# Need good electronic fax service



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good electronic fax service? I need to be able to occasionally _send_ faxes using my PC and internet. I don't have a fax line available (nor do I want to make one available).

Even with all kinds of communication media (email, IM, scanning, etc) some people will only take a fax.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 2, 2009)

Faxaway's Internet Fax Service.

I recently bought a Brother Multifunction Laser from Costco that is great. It has a scanner as well as a fax machine built into it. It also has the ability to efax.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 2, 2009)

We use myfax.com at work.

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 2, 2009)

Ditto on myfax.com


----------



## Edward (Jun 2, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Does anyone know of a good electronic fax service? I need to be able to occasionally _send_ faxes using my PC and internet. I don't have a fax line available (nor do I want to make one available).
> 
> Even with all kinds of communication media (email, IM, scanning, etc) some people will only take a fax.



I've had an efax account for years. I rarely use it, but it is there when I need it. eFax - Internet Fax to Email Services

There are a couple of others out there that I've seen in business environments. I'll see if I can come up with them.

-----Added 6/2/2009 at 08:26:32 EST-----



Edward said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a good electronic fax service? I need to be able to occasionally _send_ faxes using my PC and internet. I don't have a fax line available (nor do I want to make one available).
> ...



Here's the other one I've used in an enterprise setting. Goldfax 
"Fax Software for enterprises and small businesses. Affordable and easy Fax Software" 

You can subscribe to different incoming / outgoing packages for both of them as I recall. I use one of the free efax numbers for incoming, and do outgoing on a per-use basis as needed. I've only used Goldfax on an incoming basis - and I wasn't the one paying the bill.


----------

